# cheerleader



## tjmmlarsen

How do you say cheerleader in French?


----------



## Cath.S.

Une majorette


----------



## tjmmlarsen

Merci!


----------



## Gil

Meneuse de claque.
And don't listen to suggestions about "majorettes". They are the girls leading the parades with their batons, not the ones you see at the football gamesl
Ha.  Gotcha egueule 
Bienvenue avec nous.  We take a friendly and vicious pleasure in correcting each other, and thus learning something.
Exemple d'utilisation:
Roselyne Hébert, responsable des relations de presse à Tourisme Québec, était une véritable meneuse de claque lors du Carrefour Go Média Canada.


----------



## fetchezlavache

moi je dis 'pom pom girl'. honte à moi. mais je crois que c'est utilisé par d'autres que moi...


----------



## Login

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> moi je dis 'pom pom girl'. honte à moi. mais je crois que c'est utilisé par d'autres que moi...


 
At least it fits better than "majorette" 
I agree with you Fetchez


----------



## RODGER

The ones who inspire the top professional rugby team "Stade Français" are known as "les pom pom girls" Gotcha Gil !!

Rodger


----------



## Gil

RODGER said:
			
		

> The ones who inspire the top professional rugby team "Stade Français" are known as "les pom pom girls" Gotcha Gil !!
> 
> Rodger


Learning French is a lifelong experience


----------



## RCM87

Mais je suis une "pom pom girl" en Angleterre et en fait je fais plus de l'acrobatie que tout ca avec les poms poms...........comment dit en français une pom pom girl qui ne jete pas les pom pom mais les filles?


----------



## weena

Pour compléter ce qu'a dit Gil:
*Pom-pom girl *correspond aux filles qui soutiennent une équipe de sport et qui ont soit une sorte de pompon dans les mains, soit exécutent des figures acrobatiques. Ce qui correspond à _cheerleader_.
Par ailleurs, "meneuse de claque" me semble québécois. Je n'ai jamais entendu ce terme en France.

Quant à "*majorette*", ce sont des filles en uniforme (style un peu militaire), qui paradent en maniant une canne de tambour-major. Ce qui correspond à _majorette_.
On trouve également le "*twirling bâton*", qui est plus sportif, plus gymnastique que les majorettes...


----------



## Charline67

Je me souviens que, dans la série "Heroes", qui a été diffusée il y a deux ans environ à la TV française, Claire (la pom-pom girl) était désignée comme étant la "cheerleader", malgré le doublage. Les traducteurs n'avaient peut-être pas trouvé d'équivalent ou n'avaient peut-être pas voulu se fatiguer (?) ...

Pour faire simple, je dirais une "pom-pom girl".


----------



## wildan1

Charline67 said:


> Je me souviens que, dans la série "Heroes", qui a été diffusée il y a deux ans environ à la TV française, Claire (la pom-pom girl) était désignée comme étant la "cheerleader", malgré le doublage. Les traducteurs n'avaient peut-être pas trouvé d'équivalent ou n'avaient peut-être pas voulu se fatiguer (?) ...
> 
> Pour faire simple, je dirais une "pom-pom girl".


 
Bien qu'en majorité féminines, les équipes de _cheerleaders_ ont souvent des garçons, surtout quand c'est une équipe qui fait de la gymnastique. Les garçons ont la force nécessaire pour soulever et tenir sur les épaules leurs co-équipières.

_Pom-pom boy_ ?! _Meneur de claques_ ?


----------



## weena

Je crois qu'on préférera alors l'anglicisme "cheerleaders" (à défaut de "pom-pom girls"), car pour un Français de France, "meneur de claques" n'a pas de sens ("claque" a essentiellement le sens de "gifle", donc "meneur de claques" produit des images très étranges dans l'imaginaire d'un Français de France).


----------



## walkyrie

En argot, même si ce n'est plus tellement utilisé, un claque peut aussi désigner une maison de jeu, un tripot, voire un bordel. Une meneuse de claque prendrait alors un sens tout particulier...


----------



## Gil

Et pourtant:


> B. P. méton. Ensemble de personnes payées pour applaudir très fort un spectacle, un artiste. Faire la claque :
> 3. Le dernier mot de l'art est proféré lorsque la claque en personne crie : « À bas la claque! ... »
> VILLIERS DE L'ISLE-ADAM, Contes cruels, La Machine à gloire, 1883, p. 87.


----------



## LILOIA

Have a look at the date !

B. P. méton. Ensemble de personnes payées pour applaudir très fort un spectacle, un artiste. Faire la claque :
3. Le dernier mot de l'art est proféré lorsque la claque en personne crie : « À bas la claque! ... »
VILLIERS DE L'ISLE-ADAM, Contes cruels, La Machine à gloire, 1883, p. 87.


----------



## Gil

So...
As an institution, the claque dates from performances at the theatre of Dionysus in ancient Athens.
Source: Britannica


----------



## LILOIA

Ben oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire : ça date !


----------



## maplesyrup

Au Québec, le mot cheerleading est entré dans l'usage. J'ai demandé à ma fille (une ado) comment on appelle les cheerleaders et elle m'a dit « meneuse de claque ». Peut-être faudrait-il suggérer le terme aux messieurs de l'Académie


----------



## Gil

LILOIA said:


> Ben oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire : ça date !


C'est vrai qu'à la télé, c'est remplacé souvent par les "rires en boîte"


----------



## tkuns

tjmmlarsen said:


> How do you say cheerleader in French?


 
Most dictionnaires use "animatrice _f_ (d'un équipe sportif)." I am sorry for replying a few months after the original question was posted.


----------



## aroy924

In French Ontario, 'meneuse or meneur de claque' is accepted and taught in schools. as for pom pom girls or cheerleader, they are often used yet, are still english. Maybe you can use this forum to vote on an international standard of 'pomponneuse'? What do you think?


----------



## ProfCalifornie

Ok, so I'm ressurecting an old thread because I thought it might be better than starting a new one. Did we ever get consensus on what one would call a male cheerleader? Dit-on "un cheerleader"? J'en ai un en classe, et on parle de ce que nous faisons pour nous amuser. I obviously can't call him a pom pom girl.


----------



## FleurMarlowe

Existe t-il des pom-pom girl au masculin en France ? Je n'en ai jamais vu 
Donc difficile de leur trouver un nom ...


----------



## Gil

Doit-on attendre la venue des "pom pom boys" en France pour savoir comment appeler nos meneurs de claques?


----------



## ProfCalifornie

Gil, je pense que oui. Bof, je dirai un cheerleader pour le moment. S'ils n'existent pas en France, ils existent ici.


----------



## wildan1

ProfCalifornie said:


> Gil, je pense que oui. Bof, je dirai un cheerleader pour le moment. S'ils n'existent pas en France, ils existent ici.


Et en français ça se prononce… _tchirlideur_ ?!


----------



## Oddmania

wildan1 said:


> Et en français ça se prononce… _tchirlideur_ ?!



Pretty much  I'd say _un cheerleader_ too. Un_ pom-pom girl _is obviously not appropriate, and _pom-pom boy_ would sound a bit silly.


----------



## Colombia asking for help

What about when we talk about the goals we want to fulfill and we have a group of cheerleaders to encourage us.
Here is the quote from A MENTALIST'S GUIDE TO BEING HAPPY
BY: David Robson
"_Imagine imagine that you are standing on one side of a river, and you want to reach the latch on the other side
You you have a group of *cheerleaders* behind you, egging you on — no matter how are you strain your muscles,  you can quite overcome it. by the time you reach the other bank, you have been pulled far from the place you intended to be_"
My attempt :
À l'arrière de vous, il y a une *groupe d' animatrices pour t'encourager.*
Sinon j'ai aussi:
 Vous avez _une groupe de cheerleader pour vous encourager_...


----------



## Colombia asking for help

J'ai mis cette example car il est utilisée dans un contexte trés different de ceci des pum-pum girls


----------



## Kecha

Colombia asking for help said:


> À l'arrière de *Derrière *vous, il y a *un**e* groupe de cheerleaders *qui t' vous encourager.*


On pourrait dire "un groupe de supporters" ou même "des fans". Je ne pense pas que la notion de jupette ou d'acrobatie soit très pertinente dans cet usage, plutôt le fait d'encourager. A ce titre les supporters ou les fans sont une image plus facile à comprendre pour les francophones que les cheerleaders ...


----------



## Colombia asking for help

Kecha said:


> On pourrait dire "un groupe de supporters" ou même "des fans". Je ne pense pas que la notion de jupette ou d'acrobatie soit très pertinente dans cet usage, plutôt le fait d'encourager. A ce titre les supporters ou les fans sont une image plus facile à comprendre pour les francophones que les cheerleaders ...


Et parfois, selon mon propre expérience, c'est bon de laisser le terme comme ça


----------

